# Pictures of Turbo's first experience in the garden



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Well i took Turbo out for his first experience in the garden this weekend, and he was just too cute, so i had to post some pics on here. He wasnt overly keen on the sound of a car or our next door neighbours dog barking but other than that he was quite happy to investigate, he was even happier when mommy picked him up and returned him to his snuggle sack :lol:

[attachment=2:19s48zkr]deciding to come put and play.jpg[/attachment:19s48zkr]

[attachment=1:19s48zkr]being grumpy at being forced to be outside.jpg[/attachment:19s48zkr]

[attachment=0:19s48zkr]oooo i like this.jpg[/attachment:19s48zkr]


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

[attachment=29bgnadf]ooo is that a meal worm.jpg[/attachment9bgnadf]

[attachment=19bgnadf]just prowling the garden, starting to enjoy himself..jpg[/attachment9bgnadf]

[attachment=09bgnadf]is that you over there mommy.jpg[/attachment9bgnadf]


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

[attachment=2:19g19pue]Hey mom.jpg[/attachment:19g19pue]

[attachment=1:19g19pue]eeeeeek arent i cute.jpg[/attachment:19g19pue]

[attachment=0:19g19pue]asleep.jpg[/attachment:19g19pue]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are wonderful! Thank you for posting them. I really cannot pick out a favorite-I love all of them. He is absolutely adorable and seems to be just so photogenic. The captions are perfect too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

aw thank you Shetland  

The pictures aren't the best quality they're taken on my phone, my favourite is the sleeping one, he just curled up on my boyfriends lap and went to sleep, but it was the first time he's slept out of his ball on us, he looked so adorable i nearly cried :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww! I think the third picture in your initial post was too cute! He's a handsome little guy!


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

Turbo is darling!!!


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

ooh! I just love that "ooh I like this" picture!!! I would love to take Tama out but the temp has been pretty chilly lately.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

those pictures are so cute! turbo is such a cutie!!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

What a cute little fella.. love the pictures..
R.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awes, Turbo is just toooo cute! Haha it looks like he enjoyed his excursion outside.


----------

